# Best Way to Extend FIOS Network Without Impacting Roamio and Minis



## fatdms (Oct 1, 2008)

Hoping that someone more network-savvy than me can help here. Current setup is FIOS 75/75 using Quantum router connected via coax. I have one Roamio and two Minis, all connected wirelessly since none are near the router. They all work fairly well, so that is not my issue. The issue is that I have dead spots elsewhere in the house (particularly with the 5GHz network) so I was hoping to somehow extend the network to provide better internet access to these spots. I have an Airport Extreme collecting dust that I would like to use but I would be willing to buy something else if necessary. Something like the Luma (or more expensive Eero) piques my interest but I'm not sure if this is compatible with my current setup or if it will maybe break the MoCA connection that currently allows my Minis to connect wirelessly. (I've probably butchered some of the terminology here but hopefully the gist of what I'm trying to do and what my concerns are is understandable.) I welcome any and all suggestions.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Anything getting its connection over moca is a wired connection. 

You can buy some cheap actiontec routers on ebay and use them as wireless bridges to extend your network.

They can be connected to coax, then and you can connect any nearby devices to the ethernet ports, and they'll also supply a wireless signal.

Some tips, but you might have to do a little more digging:

https://www.dslreports.com/forum/r2...-Actiontec-MI424WR-into-wireless-access-point


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

Can you run Ethernet from the Quantum router to a different router in another part of the house, or not, that will have better wireless coverage.
I have the FiOS quantum router myself also with 75/75. It doesn't impress me one bit so I to am interested in other answered or if my suggestion will work.

Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk.


----------



## fatdms (Oct 1, 2008)

Joe01880 said:


> Can you run Ethernet from the Quantum router to a different router in another part of the house, or not, that will have better wireless coverage.
> I have the FiOS quantum router myself also with 75/75. It doesn't impress me one bit so I to am interested in other answered or if my suggestion will work.
> 
> Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk.


I do have an Ethernet jack in another part of the house away from the Quantum router. Can I connect the Airport Extreme to this and extend the network in that fashion? If so, how do I configure this?


----------



## dahacker (Jan 14, 2004)

fatdms said:


> I do have an Ethernet jack in another part of the house away from the Quantum router. Can I connect the Airport Extreme to this and extend the network in that fashion? If so, how do I configure this?


I have a Quantum Gateway router and I have its wireless turned off and I use another router in Access Point Mode to do the wireless. Just like any router, you can connect up another router in access point mode for your wireless connection.

So if your Ethernet jack in another part of the house can be connected to your Quantum router AND you hook up your Airport Extreme to that jack and put it in whatever Access Point or Bridge only Mode settings that it might have, it should be able to serve wireless from that different location. I'd recommend doing a google search for your specific Airport Extreme generation along with the search terms "AP mode". There will be hundreds of websites explaining how to put it in AP mode.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

fatdms said:


> I do have an Ethernet jack in another part of the house away from the Quantum router. Can I connect the Airport Extreme to this and extend the network in that fashion? If so, how do I configure this?


Hi, 
Assuming your remote Ethernet jack is being fed by your primary router, that should definitely work. Not sure if it will give you the coverage you are looking for, but it should definitely help. Not sure how you want to configure it, same SSID's as the primary, different wifi channels, or whatever.
Other MoCA options including the one mentioned by Big Jim, https://www.dslreports.com/faq/15984, are MoCA "network extenders" which really are more accurately called a MoCA to wireless adapter. There are at least 2 choices the WCB3000N, MoCA1.1, dual band n300 speeds, or the WCB6200Q02, MoCA2.0, dual band AC speeds. The older WCB3000N versions are readily available on Ebay for about $50+ but the new faster WCB6200Q02 are very pricey, about $170, however in the Verizon Fios Equipment and Accessories Store, you can get the Verizon branded version for $100+s&h.https://www.verizon.com/home/accessories/fios-network-extender/
Both of these units also have 2 gigabit Ethernet ports, but you get much better speed with the newer MoCA 2.0 unit.


----------



## fatdms (Oct 1, 2008)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Assuming your remote Ethernet jack is being fed by your primary router, that should definitely work. Not sure if it will give you the coverage you are looking for, but it should definitely help. Not sure how you want to configure it, same SSID's as the primary, different wifi channels, or whatever.
> 
> ...


Will definitely try this later tonight when I get home. But I have two questions about this: 1) will the second router that I connect to the Ethernet jack work even though the Quantum router is connected via coax rather than Ethernet? And 2) am I correct that as long as my current TiVo wireless connections are working well and if I leave the Quantum router in place with wireless turned on, and connect my Airport to the Ethernet jack in the other part of the house, then there should be no need for an additional MoCA device?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

fatdms said:


> Will definitely try this later tonight when I get home. But I have two questions about this: 1) will the second router that I connect to the Ethernet jack work even though the Quantum router is connected via coax rather than Ethernet? And 2) am I correct that as long as my current TiVo wireless connections are working well and if I leave the Quantum router in place with wireless turned on, and connect my Airport to the Ethernet jack in the other part of the house, then there should be no need for an additional MoCA device?


1. There needs to be some Ethernet connection to the Fios G1100 router, in other words that remote Ethernet jack has to have the other end connected to the routers Ethernet port, either directly or via a switch. You are sure that what you are seeing is an Ethernet jack and not a telephone jack, right....Magic doesn't work.
2. If the remote Ethernet jack is in the area directly in or immediately adjacent to the "dead" areas in your home, you should get much better coverage, trial and error works well. 
3. To determine if the "jack" is both Ethernet and connected to your router, you can use a laptop with an Ethernet port, just make the connection and see if it can get to the internet.
4. Before you try to get your Apple working for you look up (google) exactly how to change it to an AP (access point), no DHCP, etc. and determine if you want it to replicate your SSID's and password on the primary router and make the configuration changes.


----------



## dahacker (Jan 14, 2004)

fatdms said:


> Will definitely try this later tonight when I get home. But I have two questions about this: 1) will the second router that I connect to the Ethernet jack work even though the Quantum router is connected via coax rather than Ethernet? And 2) am I correct that as long as my current TiVo wireless connections are working well and if I leave the Quantum router in place with wireless turned on, and connect my Airport to the Ethernet jack in the other part of the house, then there should be no need for an additional MoCA device?


You keep saying your Roamio and Minis are using "wireless". I think this is part of your confusion. They are NOT using wireless, they are using MoCA.


----------



## fatdms (Oct 1, 2008)

dahacker said:


> You keep saying your Roamio and Minis are using "wireless". I think this is part of your confusion. They are NOT using wireless, they are using MoCA.


You are of course correct. The TiVo's are connected via coax and are using MoCA.

I tried the ethernet jack in our basement. This had previously been is use for an Xbox that we no longer have so I know that at one point it was working. But it's not working now (tested via direct laptop connection). Could this be because when Verizon was out at my house a few months ago running new coax cable to correct a TV issue they changed my FIOS connection from ethernet to coax? To clarify, my Quantum router used to be connected from the wall to the router via ethernet cable; it's now connected via coax cable. Bear with me (because I basically don't really know what I'm talking about here), but reading various internet threads it seems like I can call Verizon and ask them to switch me on their end from a coax connection to an ethernet connection. If I do this will that likely get my old ethernet jack in the basement (away from where my Quantum router is located) working again so I can connect my Airport Extreme to that jack as an access point? And if I do that (switching from coax to ethernet connection on Verizon's end) will that somehow disable the MoCA functionality that my TiVo's require? I hope this all makes sense the way I've described it. Thanks.


----------



## dahacker (Jan 14, 2004)

fatdms said:


> You are of course correct. The TiVo's are connected via coax and are using MoCA.
> 
> I tried the ethernet jack in our basement. This had previously been is use for an Xbox that we no longer have so I know that at one point it was working. But it's not working now (tested via direct laptop connection). Could this be because when Verizon was out at my house a few months ago running new coax cable to correct a TV issue they changed my FIOS connection from ethernet to coax? To clarify, my Quantum router used to be connected from the wall to the router via ethernet cable; it's now connected via coax cable. Bear with me (because I basically don't really know what I'm talking about here), but reading various internet threads it seems like I can call Verizon and ask them to switch me on their end from a coax connection to an ethernet connection. If I do this will that likely get my old ethernet jack in the basement (away from where my Quantum router is located) working again so I can connect my Airport Extreme to that jack as an access point? And if I do that (switching from coax to ethernet connection on Verizon's end) will that somehow disable the MoCA functionality that my TiVo's require? I hope this all makes sense the way I've described it. Thanks.


You need to find out where the Basement Ethernet jack actually connects to in order to help solving this riddle. If it doesn't connect to anything, it will never work. Since you owned the home when you used it last, there should be a finite amount of possibilities. Either it routes "home run" to a box somewhere, or it routes to the room where you had a router at some point.

I'm guessing you have always been COAX only for your FIOS WAN connection and the other end of the basement Ethernet is somewhere in the room where your router currently is and just isn't connected to the router.

Do you have ANY Ethernet cables coming out of the LAN ports on the Quantum router?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

fatdms said:


> You are of course correct. The TiVo's are connected via coax and are using MoCA.
> 
> I tried the ethernet jack in our basement. This had previously been is use for an Xbox that we no longer have so I know that at one point it was working. But it's not working now (tested via direct laptop connection). Could this be because when Verizon was out at my house a few months ago running new coax cable to correct a TV issue they changed my FIOS connection from ethernet to coax? To clarify, my Quantum router used to be connected from the wall to the router via ethernet cable; it's now connected via coax cable. Bear with me (because I basically don't really know what I'm talking about here), but reading various internet threads it seems like I can call Verizon and ask them to switch me on their end from a coax connection to an ethernet connection. If I do this will that likely get my old ethernet jack in the basement (away from where my Quantum router is located) working again so I can connect my Airport Extreme to that jack as an access point? And if I do that (switching from coax to ethernet connection on Verizon's end) will that somehow disable the MoCA functionality that my TiVo's require? I hope this all makes sense the way I've described it. Thanks.


Hi,
It seems the first thing you need to figure out is where is the Ethernet cable that was connected to your router and reconnect it but make sure it goes to one of the 4 LAN ports not the WAN port and then go check that other Ethernet jack again. My guess is the same as Dahacker, you never had an Ethernet connection from the ONT to the WAN port, it is possible but unlikely. 
Once you are able to get the Ethernet jack live again, you can then proceed with putting you other router into AP mode and connecting it to that remote Ethernet jack and see how you are doing with wireless coverage.


----------



## fatdms (Oct 1, 2008)

dahacker said:


> You need to find out where the Basement Ethernet jack actually connects to in order to help solving this riddle. If it doesn't connect to anything, it will never work. Since you owned the home when you used it last, there should be a finite amount of possibilities. Either it routes "home run" to a box somewhere, or it routes to the room where you had a router at some point.
> 
> I'm guessing you have always been COAX only for your FIOS WAN connection and the other end of the basement Ethernet is somewhere in the room where your router currently is and just isn't connected to the router.
> 
> Do you have ANY Ethernet cables coming out of the LAN ports on the Quantum router?


Thanks for helping me troubleshoot this. Router has always been in the same place (on third floor of house); it was never in the basement where this Ethernet jack is.

The only Ethernet cable I have coming out of a LAN port on the Quantum router is connected directly to my SONOS bridge. There is an unused Ethernet jack on the third floor sharing the same faceplate as the coaxial port/jack where that coax cable is connected to the Quantum router. I tried using that Ethernet jack to connect to both the WAN and LAN ports on the Quantum router, but neither of those approaches made the basement Ethernet jack active. (I did get green lights on the WAN and LAN ports of the Quantum router, which I assume suggests that there was some sort of connectivity present.)

Does any of this help with troubleshooting? I still wonder if the Ethernet is disabled on Verizon's end. And I also wonder if I should contact Verizon and ask them to switch me from coax/MoCA provisioning to Ethernet. If I understand correctly I might still be able to use MoCA for my TiVo's (relying in large part on internet forum threads such as this and in particular posts like this.)


----------



## WRX09MD (Aug 25, 2013)

I have Fios also with the Fios router. I am only using the router for my moca conection for two Romios and 3 mini's. I have two airport extremes that I'm using in bridge mode that are connected to the Fios router, one extreme on the first floor and one in the basement for all of my wireless signals. I have turned off the wireless signal on the fios router. I'll try do dig up some links that I used to help you out.

You definitely need to trace some cables to find out where everything goes before you can do anything.

Edit
I haven't read through these in a while but heres some reading for you. I had another good one but the link is no longer valid. 
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4085626
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2709179


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

fatdms said:


> Thanks for helping me troubleshoot this. Router has always been in the same place (on third floor of house); it was never in the basement where this Ethernet jack is.
> 
> The only Ethernet cable I have coming out of a LAN port on the Quantum router is connected directly to my SONOS bridge. There is an unused Ethernet jack on the third floor sharing the same faceplate as the coaxial port/jack where that coax cable is connected to the Quantum router. I tried using that Ethernet jack to connect to both the WAN and LAN ports on the Quantum router, but neither of those approaches made the basement Ethernet jack active. (I did get green lights on the WAN and LAN ports of the Quantum router, which I assume suggests that there was some sort of connectivity present.)
> 
> Does any of this help with troubleshooting? I still wonder if the Ethernet is disabled on Verizon's end. And I also wonder if I should contact Verizon and ask them to switch me from coax/MoCA provisioning to Ethernet. If I understand correctly I might still be able to use MoCA for my TiVo's (relying in large part on internet forum threads such as this and in particular posts like this.)


If as you originally reported that you were using Ethernet for the WAN connection, the Ethernet jack on the 3rd fl. was probably the now deactivated line to the ONT. Even if the Ethernet is connected / plugged into the ONT it is disabled and you cannot have both coax and Ethernet enabled at the same time. Reactivating the Ethernet port on the ONT will do nothing to get the basement Ethernet active. If you report accurately that the other basement Ethernet port was previously working there must have been another Ethernet line from the router going back to the basement, there are no other possibilities except magic or miracles.
The WAN port on the router should never be used unless you switch back to Ethernet from the ONT.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

With regard to extending your network coverage, my buddy got one of these and was very impressed with the coverage. I'm looking at doing the same.

https://www.verizon.com/home/accessories/fios-network-extender/

- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatdms (Oct 1, 2008)

fcfc2 said:


> If as you originally reported that you were using Ethernet for the WAN connection, the Ethernet jack on the 3rd fl. was probably the now deactivated line to the ONT. Even if the Ethernet is connected / plugged into the ONT it is disabled and you cannot have both coax and Ethernet enabled at the same time. Reactivating the Ethernet port on the ONT will do nothing to get the basement Ethernet active. If you report accurately that the other basement Ethernet port was previously working there must have been another Ethernet line from the router going back to the basement, there are no other possibilities except magic or miracles.
> The WAN port on the router should never be used unless you switch back to Ethernet from the ONT.


This makes sense. Earlier today I called Verizon and had them enable Ethernet on the ONT. The good news is that my TiVos are all still connected to the network (presumably via MoCA LAN). The bad news is that the Ethernet jack in the basement is still not active. I do have an old Actiontec router that I'm not using (MI-424-WR Rev E). Maybe my best bet at this point is to try to repurpose that as a MoCA bridge in the basement as suggested earlier by several of you? And if I do this is there any need to call Verizon and disable Ethernet and reprovision the coax connection to my main router?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The Merg said:


> With regard to extending your network coverage, my buddy got one of these and was very impressed with the coverage. I'm looking at doing the same.
> 
> https://www.verizon.com/home/accessories/fios-network-extender/
> 
> ...


That should be a last resort. Anytime you extend wireless like that you greatly decrease your total wifi bandwidth available to use.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

fatdms said:


> This makes sense. Earlier today I called Verizon and had them enable Ethernet on the ONT. The good news is that my TiVos are all still connected to the network (presumably via MoCA LAN). The bad news is that the Ethernet jack in the basement is still not active. I do have an old Actiontec router that I'm not using (MI-424-WR Rev E). Maybe my best bet at this point is to try to repurpose that as a MoCA bridge in the basement as suggested earlier by several of you? And if I do this is there any need to call Verizon and disable Ethernet and reprovision the coax connection to my main router?


You want to keep using EThernet from the ONT to the router. Coax should be the secondary choice. With Ethernet you can easily change the router out to another brand if you need to. While with Coax your options are more limited. And then you are also left waiting for FiOS to help you instead of getting INternet back up and running in a few minutes with EThernet.

When I got FiOS in 2007 my one requirement was that I had EThernet from the ONT. They wanted to use CoAx but I had told them I wouldn't get the service unless I had an EThernet connection from the ONT.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> That should be a last resort. Anytime you extend wireless like that you greatly decrease your total wifi bandwidth available to use.


And how is that? In this case, the extender can be connected directly to the MOCA network, if desired. If the OP is using MOCA, which it appears they are, there's a good chance they have hot coax jacks around their house. This extender can also be connected via Ethernet as well.

I was just pointing out that this device appears to do a good job of extending a wireless network.

I realize that anytime you extend a network with some sort of access point that is connected back to your main access point wirelessly, you will have the issue you mentioned.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

fatdms said:


> This makes sense. Earlier today I called Verizon and had them enable Ethernet on the ONT. The good news is that my TiVos are all still connected to the network (presumably via MoCA LAN). The bad news is that the Ethernet jack in the basement is still not active. I do have an old Actiontec router that I'm not using (MI-424-WR Rev E). Maybe my best bet at this point is to try to repurpose that as a MoCA bridge in the basement as suggested earlier by several of you? And if I do this is there any need to call Verizon and disable Ethernet and reprovision the coax connection to my main router?


The Ethernet jack in the basement should have nothing to do with the ONT. The only thing you need to find is where the source of that Ethernet jack is. Find that and plug it into one of the LAN jacks on the router and you'll be good to go with that.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> That should be a last resort. Anytime you extend wireless like that you greatly decrease your total wifi bandwidth available to use.


Hi aaronwt,
This type of "network extender" (a very poor description, really a MoCA to wireless/2 port adapter) don't "repeat" wireless like the cheap ones do. They get their data via the MoCA connection and then send it out over wireless just like an AP connected via Ethernet would do. If the new WCB6200 unit is paired with the G1100's MoCA 2.0, it will easily pass up to 400 Mbps, no hit to the data up to that level, which is why I suggested it or the older WCB3000N (MoCA 1.1) back in my first post.
Frankly, at this point given the OP's skill level and since MoCA is being used, going back to one of the recommended MoCA devices earlier is likely to give him the simplest and best results.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi aaronwt,
> This type of "network extender" (a very poor description, really a MoCA to wireless/2 port adapter) don't "repeat" wireless like the cheap ones do. They get their data via the MoCA connection and then send it out over wireless just like an AP connected via Ethernet would do. If the new WCB6200 unit is paired with the G1100's MoCA 2.0, it will easily pass up to 400 Mbps, no hit to the data up to that level, which is why I suggested it or the older WCB3000N (MoCA 1.1) back in my first post.
> Frankly, at this point given the OP's skill level and since MoCA is being used, going back to one of the recommended MoCA devices earlier is likely to give him the simplest and best results.


So it's not a wireless extender then? Just an Access Point that uses MoCA for the connection? A wireless extender piggy backs off the existing wireless signal.

I had looked at the page from the link and it had said


> Receives the Wi-Fi signal from your current router and extends the signal


So I figured it was an actual wireless extender.

But if it's anything like the FiOS current router, the wireless is terrible with that. My GF is using one and her speeds grind to only a several Mb/s with TiVo transfers when using it. I thought there might be issues with it, so I pulled the new one I have out of a box(which sits with five other FiOS routers gathering dust in a closet) and tried it out with the same results.

So I temporarily hooked up one of my Asus routers and I could then get many times the transfer rates with all the same wireless devices connected. I still need to try and figure out why the FiOS router has issues. Or convince my GF to switch to an Asus router instead. which is all I use at home for my router and several APs with superb results.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> So it's not a wireless extender then? Just an Access Point that uses MoCA for the connection? A wireless extender piggy backs off the existing wireless signal.
> 
> I had looked at the page from the link and it had said
> 
> ...


I have seen both praises and complaints about the wireless range and speed of the latest Fios Gateway G1100. Personally, I have compared it a Dlink DIR-868L (dual band AC) and found the speed comparable but the range was about 5% less in my 1700 sq. ft. ranch home. I always check the settings on the router and use AES and whatever is the highest speed throughput settings with "auto" for channel width. 
Normally you would get the highest speed and range with a router reconfigured as a wired AP, all of the dedicated AP's I am familiar with seem to be slightly less speed and range, but these are designed to be "supplemental" in most cases.
If your GF is having range issues on Fios, one of those branded not really "network extenders" will probably solve the issue quickly and easily. Even the older $50 one off Ebay will get the full internet speed up to about 150/150 anyway.


----------



## fatdms (Oct 1, 2008)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi aaronwt,
> This type of "network extender" (a very poor description, really a MoCA to wireless/2 port adapter) don't "repeat" wireless like the cheap ones do. They get their data via the MoCA connection and then send it out over wireless just like an AP connected via Ethernet would do. If the new WCB6200 unit is paired with the G1100's MoCA 2.0, it will easily pass up to 400 Mbps, no hit to the data up to that level, which is why I suggested it or the older WCB3000N (MoCA 1.1) back in my first post.
> Frankly, at this point given the OP's skill level and since MoCA is being used, going back to one of the recommended MoCA devices earlier is likely to give him the simplest and best results.


Yes, I'm going to take this advice and get one of the MoCA network extenders. It looks like I can get the WCB3000N from Amazon for around $70 shipped and the WCB6200 from Verizon shipped for around $40 more. For my purposes, is there a meaningful difference between the two?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

fatdms said:


> Yes, I'm going to take this advice and get one of the MoCA network extenders. It looks like I can get the WCB3000N from Amazon for around $70 shipped and the WCB6200 from Verizon shipped for around $40 more. For my purposes, is there a meaningful difference between the two?


If money is really tight, I would recommend you go for one of the Verizon branded WCB3000N's off of Ebay, http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=Verizon+Actiontec+WCB3000N&_sop=15 
But, if you can handle the $99 +s&h&t, go for the WCB6200 unit from the Verizon store. It is a better investment in the long run and will give you better wireless speeds. Best to connect it to a coax nearest to where you need the greatest improvement and you should be good.


----------



## fatdms (Oct 1, 2008)

fcfc2 said:


> If money is really tight, I would recommend you go for one of the Verizon branded WCB3000N's off of Ebay, http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=Verizon+Actiontec+WCB3000N&_sop=15
> 
> But, if you can handle the $99 +s&h&t, go for the WCB6200 unit from the Verizon store. It is a better investment in the long run and will give you better wireless speeds. Best to connect it to a coax nearest to where you need the greatest improvement and you should be good.


I ordered the WCB6200 and now have that installed. This does solve the issue with a weak signal in my basement. Thanks to all who helped with that. A few follow up questions though:

1. Do you recommend that the 2.4 and 5GHZ networks share the same SSID? Prior to installing the extender I had them separate, which allowed me to choose the 5GHZ network for devices that supported that. I wasn't sure whether the extender supported separate SSID's so I made them the same, which has resulted in me actually getting lower speeds on certain devices than I had been getting, presumably because I'm often connected to the 2.4GHZ network.

2. Is the extender compatible with my AirPort Extreme or does it only work with the Quantum router? I would like to leave the Quantum router in place but turn off wireless and connect the AirPort to the router and use that for wireless instead. My experience is that the signal is stronger when set up in this fashion, at least prior to getting the extender.

3. Am I correct that I can add additional WCB6200's to boost the wifi signal elsewhere in the house where it might be weak?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

fatdms said:


> I ordered the WCB6200 and now have that installed. This does solve the issue with a weak signal in my basement. Thanks to all who helped with that. A few follow up questions though:
> 
> 1. Do you recommend that the 2.4 and 5GHZ networks share the same SSID? Prior to installing the extender I had them separate, which allowed me to choose the 5GHZ network for devices that supported that. I wasn't sure whether the extender supported separate SSID's so I made them the same, which has resulted in me actually getting lower speeds on certain devices than I had been getting, presumably because I'm often connected to the 2.4GHZ network.
> 
> ...


1. IMO it is really, really not a good idea to use the same SSID. If you run actual network, not internet, speed tests you will usually find that you get better throughput on the 5GHz band if the router or source offers AC. This is true even when the 5GHz band shows less "bars". There still may be an advantage to using 5GHz even on a standard dual band router(not AC) if you are in a very wireless congested area.
If you use the same SSID's almost every device out there will usually connect to the 2.4GHz band, you might as well not have 5GHz.
2. If the Airport has a AP mode it should be simple to do exactly has you want, I would suggest you set it up with the same different SSID's, pw, encryption, etc., and then just turn off the wireless in the G1100, but allow it to do the routing. 
3. You can add an additional WCB6200 in exactly the same fashion as you did the first one. "Weakness" is a relative term, if you are only using mobile devices in these areas and primarily connecting to the internet, just run some internet speed tests on those devices. Mostly, assuming the device is up to it, you may be still be getting the max internet speed even in "weak" areas. You would need either an extremely large house or unusual construction methods to need more than a base router and 2 of these "network extenders".


----------



## fatdms (Oct 1, 2008)

fcfc2 said:


> 1. IMO it is really, really not a good idea to use the same SSID. If you run actual network, not internet, speed tests you will usually find that you get better throughput on the 5GHz band if the router or source offers AC. This is true even when the 5GHz band shows less "bars". There still may be an advantage to using 5GHz even on a standard dual band router(not AC) if you are in a very wireless congested area.
> 
> If you use the same SSID's almost every device out there will usually connect to the 2.4GHz band, you might as well not have 5GHz.
> 
> ...


This is very helpful. Thanks. I am not getting close to the promised speed on the one level of the house where I was considering adding another extender, but I'm pretty sure that's because I'm probably connected to the 2.4GHz band. I will connect the AirPort and separate the SSID's and see if that helps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

fcfc2 said:


> 1. IMO it is really, really not a good idea to use the same SSID. If you run actual network, not internet, speed tests you will usually find that you get better throughput on the 5GHz band if the router or source offers AC. This is true even when the 5GHz band shows less "bars". There still may be an advantage to using 5GHz even on a standard dual band router(not AC) if you are in a very wireless congested area.
> If you use the same SSID's almost every device out there will usually connect to the 2.4GHz band, you might as well not have 5GHz.
> 2. If the Airport has a AP mode it should be simple to do exactly has you want, I would suggest you set it up with the same different SSID's, pw, encryption, etc., and then just turn off the wireless in the G1100, but allow it to do the routing.
> 3. You can add an additional WCB6200 in exactly the same fashion as you did the first one. "Weakness" is a relative term, if you are only using mobile devices in these areas and primarily connecting to the internet, just run some internet speed tests on those devices. Mostly, assuming the device is up to it, you may be still be getting the max internet speed even in "weak" areas. You would need either an extremely large house or unusual construction methods to need more than a base router and 2 of these "network extenders".


I have a bunch of devices that will connect to 5Ghz over 2.4 Ghz. my TiVos being one of those devices. As well as my TV, cell phone, tablets, streamers, etc.. Actually I can't remember the last time I got a 5Ghz capable device that didn't default to 5Ghz over 2.4 Ghz when the SSID is the same.

I have four APs set up at home. Each using three or four SSIDs. Most SSIDs are duplicated between 2.4 GHz and 5ghz. Four APs have the same 5GHz SSIDs and three have the same 2.4 GHz SSIDs. Everything works great with fast speeds that reach up to 150mbps transfer rates with the capable decices.. Even though it is only wireless N.

But I have so many devices (over 100 total between wired and wireless) on the network. I need a bunch of APs to make sure every wireless device has excellent signal strength and no congestion issues.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> I have a bunch of devices that will connect to 5Ghz over 2.4 Ghz. my TiVos being one of those devices. As well as my TV, cell phone, tablets, streamers, etc.. Actually I can't remember the last time I got a 5Ghz capable device that didn't default to 5Ghz over 2.4 Ghz when the SSID is the same.
> 
> I have four APs set up at home. Each using three or four SSIDs. Most SSIDs are duplicated between 2.4 GHz and 5ghz. Four APs have the same 5GHz SSIDs and three have the same 2.4 GHz SSIDs. Everything works great with fast speeds that reach up to 150mbps transfer rates with the capable decices.. Even though it is only wireless N.
> 
> But I have so many devices (over 100 total between wired and wireless) on the network. I need a bunch of APs to make sure every wireless device has excellent signal strength and no congestion issues.


I am a bit confused by your description regarding how you label the 2.4GHz band and the 5 GHz band. To be clear, I recommend using the same SSID for all AP's on each band but different SSID's for the 2.4GHz and 5 GHz band. Please note though that it is much more likely to see the benefit when the router and AP's and devices are AC capable as the 5GHz band has a dramatically greater potential throughput, often 3 times greater.
Side note, I am puzzled how you know all of your devices default to 5GHz when you are using the same SSID for both bands.
While 150Mbps is excellent and more than adequate for almost all regular purposes, I can usually get double+ that with an AC capable laptop.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

fcfc2 said:


> I am a bit confused by your description regarding how you label the 2.4GHz band and the 5 GHz band. To be clear, I recommend using the same SSID for all AP's on each band but different SSID's for the 2.4GHz and 5 GHz band. Please note though that it is much more likely to see the benefit when the router and AP's and devices are AC capable as the 5GHz band has a dramatically greater potential throughput, often 3 times greater.
> Side note, I am puzzled how you know all of your devices default to 5GHz when you are using the same SSID for both bands.
> While 150Mbps is excellent and more than adequate for almost all regular purposes, I can usually get double+ that with an AC capable laptop.


I can't get any faster with my old Asus APs since the link rate maxes out at 300mbps. Since my asus rt-n56U and rt-n56U routers/APs are rock solid I keep using them instead of upgrading to wireless AC APs/routers.

I typically use the same SSID for both 2.4ghz and 5ghz. Most devices I have give priority to the 5GHz SSID over the 2.4ghz one. The TiVo's being one of those devices. And I can't remember the last time I purchased a dual band wireless device that didn't prioritize 5ghz over 2.4.

To see what SSID the devices are connected to, I just need to look at the router and APs and it lists each 2.4 and 5ghz SSID and the devices connected under each one. So I know that the devices are choosing 5ghzover 2.4ghz.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> I have a bunch of devices that will connect to 5Ghz over 2.4 Ghz. my TiVos being one of those devices. As well as my TV, cell phone, tablets, streamers, etc.. Actually I can't remember the last time I got a 5Ghz capable device that didn't default to 5Ghz over 2.4 Ghz when the SSID is the same.
> 
> I have four APs set up at home. Each using three or four SSIDs. Most SSIDs are duplicated between 2.4 GHz and 5ghz. Four APs have the same 5GHz SSIDs and three have the same 2.4 GHz SSIDs. Everything works great with fast speeds that reach up to 150mbps transfer rates with the capable decices.. Even though it is only wireless N.
> 
> But I have so many devices (over 100 total between wired and wireless) on the network. I need a bunch of APs to make sure every wireless device has excellent signal strength and no congestion issues.


Hi again,
I have been reading up on those Netgear EX6200 extenders I believe you are using. What I discovered is that these "extenders" are a newer version of wireless extender. This dual band type tries to get around the 50% performance hit of traditional "repeaters" by using one band to receive the data and the other band to send data on to whatever devices are connected to it, Netgear calls this feature, "FastLane." So it is apparently using the 2.4GHz band to connect to the primary router and sending to your devices via the 5GHz band, apparently this is the way it is designed so as a consequence, your devices will connect to the "sending" band, i.e., 5GHz.
This gives me an understanding of what you observe, but in my experience and others, when not connecting though such a device or a similar designed one, devices will normally connect to what they perceive as the "strongest" signal not the one with potentially higher throughput.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi again,
> I have been reading up on those Netgear EX6200 extenders I believe you are using. What I discovered is that these "extenders" are a newer version of wireless extender. This dual band type tries to get around the 50% performance hit of traditional "repeaters" by using one band to receive the data and the other band to send data on to whatever devices are connected to it, Netgear calls this feature, "FastLane." So it is apparently using the 2.4GHz band to connect to the primary router and sending to your devices via the 5GHz band, apparently this is the way it is designed so as a consequence, your devices will connect to the "sending" band, i.e., 5GHz.
> This gives me an understanding of what you observe, but in my experience and others, when not connecting though such a device or a similar designed one, devices will normally connect to what they perceive as the "strongest" signal not the one with potentially higher throughput.


I'm not using any Extenders. I'm using ASus routers in Access Point mode. So they are hard wired with a GigE connection and then used as a wireless Access Point. As you mentioned an extender will decrease your total bandwidth. Which is why I earlier mentioned a true wireless extender should be a last resort.

With an Access Point there are no issues with the lower bandwidth. Well at least with my Asus routers there isn't. I mentioned I only get 150Mb/s throughput with a linkrate of 300Mbps. Which is what is expected as a best case with a 300Mb/s linkrate in real world use.

As I mentioned earlier I can't remember the last time I purchased a 5Ghz wireless N device that didn't prioritize 5Ghz over 2.4Ghz N with the same SSID. Even with a lower signal strength they will still pick the 5Ghz SSID over the 2.4Ghz SSID when they are the same. Not sure at what point the signal strength needs to be though for it to switch. But it will switch to the 2.4Ghz SSID once the signal strength drops to a certain point on 5Ghz.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Sorry for the confusion on my part. How are you connecting from the primary to those Asus routers you are using as AP's?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

fcfc2 said:


> Sorry for the confusion on my part. How are you connecting from the primary to those Asus routers you are using as AP's?


Through DLink GigE switches and Cat5e cables.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> Through DLink GigE switches and Cat5e cables.


Well, I guess I have some research and testing to do.....the real question is do I want to invest in a couple Asus routers....


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The last Asus RT-N56U I purchased was for only $20 after rebate. A month ago from Newegg. I wanted to have a backup for my main router since all the settings are easily saved in a configuration file. And can easily be restored. It's a very old model now so it doesn't cost much but has been rock solid for me in use as a router or AP. (I only use my RT-N65U models in AP mode.)


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> The last Asus RT-N56U I purchased was for only $20 after rebate. A month ago from Newegg. I wanted to have a backup for my main router since all the settings are easily saved in a configuration file. And can easily be restored. It's a very old model now so it doesn't cost much but has been rock solid for me in use as a router or AP. (I only use my RT-N65U models in AP mode.)


Its still onsale with code and rebate (found instructions on fatwallet). Thanks Aaron!


----------

